# I just ordered a pizza



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A medium pepperoni that will probably taste like cardboard and keep me up all night with gas


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Is Heavy Duty pizza still around? They had a good pie.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I prefer to let my pizza sit for a couple of days and then eat it cold. It leaves a nice grease ring on the cardboard. It takes me back to my younger days.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

NB_Terry said:


> Is Heavy Duty pizza still around? They had a good pie.


Unfortunately not, the chain folded about a year ago and it was the only pizza around here that I enjoyed


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Funny you should mention it. Pizza 73 left-overs for dinner tonight.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there are many things about toronto that i love. pizza is not one of them. wilmington does great pizza. it's a local source of pride, along with subs and steaks. i have yet to find a good pizza place here. i expected no subs and steaks, but no pizza? 
that's just wrong.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

cheezyridr said:


> there are many things about toronto that i love. pizza is not one of them. wilmington does great pizza. it's a local source of pride, along with subs and steaks. i have yet to find a good pizza place here. i expected no subs and steaks, but no pizza?
> that's just wrong.


I think I have mentioned this a few times before here. But there is a Pizza Pizza on just about every street corner in Toronto. They have spread out pretty heavily around the country as well. For the life of me I cannot understand their success. It is THE worst pizza I have ever had anywhere... here, the States, anywhere. It is totally tasteless and the toppings are grotesque. Yet they continue to be successful. baffles me. The other big chains are not the best but Dominos and Little Caesars are head and shoulders above Pizza Pizza, and thats not saying much


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Windsor has the best pizza! Capri!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think I have mentioned this a few times before here. But there is a Pizza Pizza on just about every street corner in Toronto. They have spread out pretty heavily around the country as well. For the life of me I cannot understand their success. It is THE worst pizza I have ever had anywhere... here, the States, anywhere. It is totally tasteless and the toppings are grotesque. Yet they continue to be successful. baffles me


Check out their iPhone app. It's ridiculously good...


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

You should have got a Fat Bastard from Papa Vince.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fader said:


> You should have got a Fat Bastard from Papa Vince.


Used to get them all the time. But about 6-8 months ago I got one and they had that steakum shit on there. Never went back. Not sure if he is still doing it that way, but it ruined that sub


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Domino's has upped their game A LOT in the last year or so. Decent now.

Papa John's is FANTASTIC good ingredients, fully cooked, wonderful bread-y dough that's neither too thin nor too thick, and their sauce really agrees with my palate.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I enjoy cousin vinnie's in London.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Here in KW we have Pepi's. It's it's own thing, but tasty once in a while.

http://pepispizza.com/


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Checkout Vesuvios in Toronto, in the junction. Great pizza, pasta, Italian restaurant. It's a bit pricey, but worth it.


----------



## Dannypop (Oct 2, 2012)

Pepi's Is delicious!



Rugburn said:


> Here in KW we have Pepi's. It's it's own thing, but tasty once in a while.
> 
> http://pepispizza.com/


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

The Rosebowl in downtown Edmonton is the best pizza I've ever tasted. The Chef's Mistake is my favorite. Available with regular or spicy tomato sauce. I've been known to take one home in my carry-on luggage. Seriously.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I must beg to differ - THE best pizza anywhere is Tony's Pizza. Run by Tony and his sons, everything is pure NY Italian. Excellent Italian dishes acclaimed by several gourmet mags as the best anywhere. Edmonton's little gastronomic secret.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Have you guys ever tried... a pouzza?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I remember Cortina Pizza in Sudbury were good, at least back in the '80's they were.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

riffboy76 said:


> Checkout Vesuvios in Toronto, in the junction. Great pizza, pasta, Italian restaurant. It's a bit pricey, but worth it.


^ this! 

Also try Pizza Flora on Roncesvalles.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

riffboy76 said:


> Checkout Vesuvios in Toronto, in the junction. Great pizza, pasta, Italian restaurant. It's a bit pricey, but worth it.


They were considered the best over 30 years ago. Good to see they are keeping up after all this time.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The best pizza I ever had was from a little neighbourhood place called Camarra's when I lived in NW Toronto. Not sure if they are still there or have the same quality pie, but I have never tasted anything like it since.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Your Neighbourhood Pizza on Ontario St. in St. Catharines is pretty damn good.

I live on the other side of town, I that's where we get our pizza and wings.
Granted , we usually pick it up when picking up our daughter from work right across the street, but we have just picked up there a few times.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jerry's, Julio's (oh, how I miss Plant 1), Overtime is OK. What are you recommending around here Scott? I'm always looking.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

It's funny you started this thread Scott as earlier this evening, I was seaching on Google for a pizza place I used to go to years ago, but I think they're gone now, but while I was doing a search I happened to check out the Pizza Hut website and saw something that I personally found to be gross. They've got a new "limited time" stuffed crust pizza and guess what they've stuffed in the crust? Hot dogs. Yuck. kqoct


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

flashPUNK said:


> Windsor has the best pizza! Capri!


Capri's not bad but I would put a Tunnarella (homemade sausage, homemade hot peppers & onions) from Bocci Deli in LaSalle QC up against anything.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I remember Cortina Pizza in Sudbury were good, at least back in the '80's they were.


The Kitchen Sink! Topper's is another N. ON joint that's pretty good.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Rugburn said:


> Here in KW we have Pepi's. It's it's own thing, but tasty once in a while.
> 
> http://pepispizza.com/


Haven't heard that name in a while! I grew up in Owen Sound, so Friday night meant Pepi's & The Dukes of Hazzard. Yee Haw!!! 

Pepi's Upper Crust in Collingwood was always a treat.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Having been in every province, I would say it's tough to beat the food in Quebec in general, pizza included. That being said, my sentimental fave will lways be the good ole Canadian Classic, from Louise, in Antigonish. I used to order one and leave it on the heater in my dorm room at X before going out.;-)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Your Neighbourhood Pizza on Ontario St. in St. Catharines is pretty damn good.
> 
> I live on the other side of town, I that's where we get our pizza and wings.
> Granted , we usually pick it up when picking up our daughter from work right across the street, but we have just picked up there a few times.


Mossimos in Font Hill makes a great pizza, if you can get near the place. Always packed


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

b-nads said:


> Having been in every province, I would say it's tough to beat the food in Quebec in general, pizza included. That being said, my sentimental fave will lways be the good ole Canadian Classic, from Louise, in Antigonish. I used to order one and leave it on the heater in my dorm room at X before going out.;-)


I'll agree on the superiority of the overall dining experience in QC, but not their pizza (Bocci being the notable exception, but it's run by paisans). Most pizzerias in QC put the pepperoni under the cheese & it doesn't cook (ugh).

When I can't make it to Montreal, a trek up the Hamilton "mountain" to Chicago Style is a good plan B. Nice hand tossed crust, as long as we get meatballs on it I'm happy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

My wife makes them from scratch. I have no reason to buy out.
When we did, it was always a family run shop we would order from.
Franchise pizza is only as good as the person prepping/baking it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They are limited by their ingredients as well. I don't care who is putting it together at pizza pizza, the stuff is tasteless. The pepperoni has no taste at all, the sauce is bland. Even the cheese has no taste


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cortinas in Sudbury took a quality nose dive even since I've been back.
I would get the Kitchen sink and something changed, some ingredient that didn't agree with me.
It's been sold off since it's hey day way back. Golden Pizza was a good rival, it too has disappeared.
The only Cortina left may be on Barrydowne.

Romanos Pizza in Brandon MB was terrific and Toms Pizza in Thompson MB was one of the best that I've tried. 

Dominos has stepped up their game, I tried one for the first time a week or so ago, rather good.
New Orleans Pizza makes a pretty good pizza, I don't know if they're just local though.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

One thing I miss about Calgary is Demetris pizza in Kensington - roasted garlic, red pepper, shrimp.... yah


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Best pizza I ever had was in Chicago. Gino's East is excellent, and can Fedex pizzas all across the US. Its unfortunate that they cant ship it across the border. There is a reason why people in Chicago are so so fat. I've had Chicago style pizza elsewhere, but its just not the same as the actual ones made in Chicago. Worst place for pizza is Vermont and the New England states. They love chedder for some reason.........


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

I like me some Gabriel's - I'm no connoisseur so I couldn't guess as to it's actual culinary excellence, but the Orleans favourite (or special or whatever) is a favourite ....


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Your Neighbourhood Pizza on Ontario St. in St. Catharines is pretty damn good.


This is timely information .......... my missus flew back to the UK last night for 6 weeks, I may be looking for some pizza goodness


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish I had your problems. The only place I can get a pizza in Espanola is at the grocery store, and they don't deliver - and they suck (pure grease).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't eat much pizza these days, but when I do, there's a great local place (not a chain) called Luciani's that I use.

They make a great thin crust pizza. I can't handle the thick crust stuff anymore.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't know where you can get good pizza these days.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Cortinas in Sudbury took a quality nose dive even since I've been back.
> I would get the Kitchen sink and something changed, some ingredient that didn't agree with me.
> It's been sold off since it's hey day way back. Golden Pizza was a good rival, it too has disappeared.
> The only Cortina left may be on Barrydowne.
> ...



I remember, back in the day (yeah, one of them stories), finishing up work at Peter Piper Inn, and walking over to Cortina for a hot sub and a soda at about 2am. Sometimes, their staff would show up on their break, at which time I would pay for a beer to have after work. Heck, even when I lived out near Lively (which isn't) in my going to school years, they had a Cortina.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Accept2 said:


> Best pizza I ever had was in Chicago. Gino's East is excellent, and can Fedex pizzas all across the US. Its unfortunate that they cant ship it across the border. There is a reason why people in Chicago are so so fat. I've had Chicago style pizza elsewhere, but its just not the same as the actual ones made in Chicago. Worst place for pizza is Vermont and the New England states. They love chedder for some reason.........


How could I have forgotten about Gino's? Sausage patty, spinach & onion....oh yeah!

I've never tried the deep dish from Chicago Style in Hamilton, but I would be very surprised if it's anywhere near as good as Gino's. Most places in Chicago don't come close. There's a reason why there's often an hour long wait on the wknd.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Why don't they put oregano on pizza anymore? I miss it. Oregano is known as the pizza herb but its somehow been forgotten.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> They are limited by their ingredients as well. I don't care who is putting it together at pizza pizza, the stuff is tasteless. The pepperoni has no taste at all, the sauce is bland. Even the cheese has no taste


The "smuggled cheese" was quite tasty while it lasted


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

As Milkman says, thin crust, the only way to have a pizza.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

flashPUNK said:


> Windsor has the best pizza! Capri!


I agree! I grew up on that stuff! Lots of great independent Italian pizza places in Windsor and they've all competed for years. 
There's a newer place in Windsor called Cheez Wheelz. One of the most topping packed pizza's I've ever had and they finish it of by brushing the crust with garlic butter! Yum!! I wish they'd franchise to KW!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There is a certain comfort, sometimes, sinking into a thick squishy crust. It IS, after all, fresh baked bread. That is not to deny the special pleasures of a thn crust.

As one of the legions who became lactose intolerant in mid-life, pizza is largely a thing of the past, unless I swallow a fistful of pills and take the gamble. There is a place across the street from work, though, that serves up 6-8 different kinds of thin-crust pizza at lunch, and one is sometimes a vegan pizza, the featured element being carmelized onions, along with fresh basil, tomato, spinach and portobello mushroom slices (ie., almost everything you need except cheese).

Back when I was a student in Montreal, and lactose was more accommodating and treated me with greater respect, I tended to find that Greek owners was often a good marker of a decent pizza. It was almost an affront to their moral sensibility if their pizza did not fully satisfy you.

If I do eat a cheese pizza, it will be at home (where I can medicate), and I make them from scratch, sometimes preparing a fresh bruschetta topping a day or two in advance (with homegrown basil), instead of relying on sauce. If I want to go whole hog, I pop out to the garden, pluck some rosemary, chop it up and bake the crust with the fresh rosemary and some cracked black pepper in it.

Addendum: Some of you may forget, or may WANT to forget, but McDonald's actually used to have a decent pizza for a while. Not for those who disdain anything but the thin crust, but not as bad as you mght think.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if you should ever want to know what the very best pizza on this planet tastes like, go here

http://www.gerardospizza.com/


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Guys, settle down please. I just got back from 10 days in Italy. Now if you want pizza, yeah, how about potato pizza?, no tomato sauce, just thin tater strips on crust with olive oil, gone daddy, gone. Good luck finding that in Canada. I looked and looked for that one with the wiener baked into the crust, no luck. Darn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't know if 'chicago style' refers to deep dish.
But back when they came out, it was a normal
crust with an inch n' half of toppings/cheese.
Today, it's an inch n' half crust and regular toppings.
Don't blame ya's for not liking it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there used to be this place that served chicago style when i was a kid, and that exactly what it was like. an otherwise normal pan shaped crust with a literal mountain of toppings and cheeses and sauce. a pizza from there had _weight_


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

you want to try some good pizza?

check these guys out in Clarkson ( between mississauga & oakville )

http://www.feedyourdragon.com/Mickeys/home.html


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like mine with spam, spam, spam, sausage, bacon, spam and a fried egg on top with spam.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

WCGill said:


> Guys, settle down please. I just got back from 10 days in Italy. Now if you want pizza, yeah, _how about potato pizza?, no tomato sauce, just thin tater strips on crust with olive oil, gone daddy, gone._ Good luck finding that in Canada. I looked and looked for that one with the wiener baked into the crust, no luck. Darn.


The place across the street from my work makes something like that.

Of course any piece-of-crap pizza turns into the food of the gods when accompanied by the single best beverage to have with pizza, Brio Chinotto. If you've never had it (or any of the Italian chinotto drinks), it is a brown soft drink that looks sort of like cola, but tastes a bit like Coke and Vermouth with a slightly bitter aftertaste. I just wish they made it in sugar-free form.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I never tried that Mark, totally unaware of it. Usually we had the drink of the gods, Brunello. Next time I head over there, and not soon enough I might add, I'll have a look for it. Thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WCGill said:


> ..... Usually we had the drink of the gods, Brunello.


Not wishing to hijack this pizza thread....but Brunello is the nicest of the Italian wines, IMHO
Certainly is "the drink of the gods", as you stated.

I just wish it was cheaper!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The home compromise alternative. I will buy those frozen McCain's International Thin Crust pizzas (only on sale), usually the all meat and cheese. I will slice, very, very thinly,  tomato, green pepper, onions, mushrooms for toppings. Maybe olives if I have them. Sometimes I used that chopped jarred garlic and spread that over first. Then tomatoes and dusted with Parmesan cheese. Then onions, peppers and mushrooms. Lastly, the magic ingredient (and much to Kurt's dismay), thin slices of extra old cheddar. I usually cook it about 5 minutes longer than the box says. Works out fine for me. Goes well with a well chilled lager.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

greco said:


> Not wishing to hijack this pizza thread....but Brunello is the nicest of the Italian wines, IMHO
> Certainly is "the drink of the gods", as you stated.
> 
> I just wish it was cheaper!
> ...



i have never heard of it. is it so expensive?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> The home compromise alternative. I will buy those frozen McCain's International Thin Crust pizzas (only on sale), usually the all meat and cheese. I will slice, very, very thinly,  tomato, green pepper, onions, mushrooms for toppings. Maybe olives if I have them. Sometimes I used that chopped jarred garlic and spread that over first. Then tomatoes and dusted with Parmesan cheese. Then onions, peppers and mushrooms. Lastly, the magic ingredient (and much to Kurt's dismay), thin slices of extra old cheddar. I usually cook it about 5 minutes longer than the box says. Works out fine for me. Goes well with a well chilled lager.


Actually, they are decent pizzas. I do the same as you. I buy the thincrust pepperoni and add toppings to it. They are a hell of a lot better than a lot of shit they call pizza around here


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i have never heard of it. is it so expensive?


From about $30.00 to over $200.00 per 750 ml.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

in Ottawa the best regular-style pizza (not that designer stuff) is Willy's. 2nd best is probably Gabriel's but I could entertain some others for that. Years ago, I used to like Colonnade but haven't tried them recently... just saying  **This is just an opinion**


----------

